# LCD screen protector



## RGF (May 25, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Phantom Glass LCD Screen Protector. Made with Gorilla glass

I have used the Giotto LCD screen protector and this seems to protect the screen from being scratched but the glass cracks relatively easily. Just wonder if the Phantom is any stronger?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2016)

I've had no issues with the $16 GGS protector, but I seldom use my camera outdoors. I've had mine 4 years now. They are throw away items, I'm not sure if I'd want to pay $35 for one, but it may be very good since it uses Corning glass rather than a Chinese version of the Corning Glass.


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2016)

I once scratched the LCD screen a 1Dx and it cost me several hundred $ for CPS to repair it.

Since I use my camera outside and often will have two close to each other, sometimes in a moving safari vehicle, it is important to me that they are protected and not get scratched


----------



## Valvebounce (May 25, 2016)

Hi RGF. 
I will give the GGS protectors another vote, very tough in my opinion, I can't say I put my gear in the same risk category as yours. 
I will say I have broken one, but I would say it was an extreme impact, poor packing in a hurry led to my tripod being on the car seat and the camera bag below, a bit of brakes and the tripod was not on the seat any more! :-[ 
It appears the tripod head hit about 1/3 of the way across the screen 1/2 way up, pretty close to the most vulnerable point of the screen, middle middle. The lowepro bag lid must have offered some protection, but the impact did crack the GGS screen, the LCD screen below was unscathed, not even the slightest mark. The biggest issue I had was finding a _*reasonably priced*_ replacement GGS screen for a 40D, I now have spares for each camera, bought 2 at a time while they are current models. Probably means I will never break another one! 
I also buy where available the twin pack including the top screen protector, often no dearer than the rear screen only. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi RGF.
> I will give the GGS protectors another vote, very tough in my opinion, I can't say I put my gear in the same risk category as yours.
> I will say I have broken one, but I would say it was an extreme impact, poor packing in a hurry led to my tripod being on the car seat and the camera bag below, a bit of brakes and the tripod was not on the seat any more! :-[
> It appears the tripod head hit about 1/3 of the way across the screen 1/2 way up, pretty close to the most vulnerable point of the screen, middle middle. The lowepro bag lid must have offered some protection, but the impact did crack the GGS screen, the LCD screen below was unscathed, not even the slightest mark. The biggest issue I had was finding a _*reasonably priced*_ replacement GGS screen for a 40D, I now have spares for each camera, bought 2 at a time while they are current models. Probably means I will never break another one!
> ...



Looked for them at B&H - did not find them. Can you send a link?


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 25, 2016)

I use the glass covers, they are great! However... what are people going to fit on the 1DX2 or other touch screen DSLR's, as all seem to be going over to TS makes me sad I will have to go back to plastic film covers.


----------



## wsheldon (May 25, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> I use the glass covers, they are great! However... what are people going to fit on the 1DX2 or other touch screen DSLR's, as all seem to be going over to TS makes me sad I will have to go back to plastic film covers.



Perhaps not. I have a tempered glass screen protector for my iPhone that works great and feels even better than the native screen. Not even a minute scratch after 6 months of life in my pocket. If camera makers use a similar capacitive TS then a similar glass protector should work fine.

And I bought a GGS screen protector for my 6D years ago and it's been great. I bought it for under $10 from Amazon, but I recall it was confusing finding a consistent vendor and price. Amazon's becoming like the wild west (or eBay).


----------



## bitm2007 (May 25, 2016)

> what are people going to fit on the 1DX2 or other touch screen DSLR's, as all seem to be going over to TS makes me sad I will have to go back to plastic film covers.



I've used a Larmor GGS Self-Adhesive Optical Glass LCD Screen on a Canon 750D, and the touch screen worked without any issues. Hopefully the same will be true with the 1DX2 version, and the 5D MK IV's (if it has a touch screen). 

I've tried numerous screen projectors over the years, and the GGS one that is currently fitted to my Canon 5D MKII is the only one that has stood the test of time. It's still as good as new after over 2 years of pro landscape use, despite the camera sustaining £900 (S1450) worth of damage after falling from my tripod !.


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 25, 2016)

Sounds good! Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (May 26, 2016)

Hi RGF. 
I bought from Amazon, 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LARMOR-Display-protection-Glass-fourth/dp/B00QRHLCLQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1464216027&sr=8-4&keywords=ggs+larmor+screen+protector+7D+mark+II

Cheers, Graham. 



RGF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi RGF.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (May 26, 2016)

Hi Arthur. 
The list of features from the GGS items I used. Should work with touch. 

Features
* Automatic installation activated by touch
* Impact resistant and shatter proof
* Adhesive free
* Anti glare
* Smudge resistant
* _*Touch and Swivel screen compatible*_
* No glue residue after removal
* Frame design

Cheers, Graham. 



arthurbikemad said:


> I use the glass covers, they are great! However... what are people going to fit on the 1DX2 or other touch screen DSLR's, as all seem to be going over to TS makes me sad I will have to go back to plastic film covers.


----------



## Zeidora (May 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Canon DSLRs have a LCD protector built in.
> 
> What you are asking for is a protector for the LCD protector. Or an LCD protector protector.
> 
> There are DIY instructions for replacing the LCD protector on Canon and it costs ~$20 (if memory serves me right)



Exactly. Never bothered with it, mainly shoot outdoors, and my gear has scratches and scuffs all over. However, I haven't even considered replacing the LCD cover, because it has no dings that would interfere with taking images or using live view. The main problem is smudges from sunscreen.


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Canon DSLRs have a LCD protector built in.
> ...



I've also never used the LCD protectors. Sure the LCD does get some tiny scratches over time but it's OK.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Canon DSLRs have a LCD protector built in.
> 
> What you are asking for is a protector for the LCD protector. Or an LCD protector protector.
> 
> There are DIY instructions for replacing the LCD protector on Canon and it costs ~$20 (if memory serves me right)



Not true with the newer bodies, the outer glass is now bonded to the screen to improve brightness and contrast so changing them is not as easy as it used to be.


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 26, 2016)

Whatever the camera may have I am not interested in stripping anything from the camera, I like a clear unmarked screen, it's easy just to peal off and replace a cover should it become marked etc, same reason I use clear filters, cheap and easy way to maintain my system, rear elements of lens can be replaced for a cost but I still choose to cover it.


----------



## bitm2007 (May 26, 2016)

> Whatever the camera may have I am not interested in stripping anything from the camera, I like a clear unmarked screen, it's easy just to peal off and replace a cover should it become marked etc, same reason I use clear filters, cheap and easy way to maintain my system, rear elements of lens can be replaced for a cost but I still choose to cover it.



Totally agree, as a coastal landscape photographer I never take my camera out, without protection on it's most valuable area's. Plus the GGS protector dramatically reduces glare level's on my 5D MkII's LCD screen, which would be worth the cost alone IMO.


----------



## tolusina (May 26, 2016)

I broke two Giottos on my 6D, switched to one of these







http://www.amazon.com/Vello-Snap-Screen-Protector-Canon/dp/B00EHSLYTM?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Clear View II, if it has a glass screen it is bonded, if it has a resin screen it is user/easily replaceable. 

I think the 7D was the first, the 7D MkII, not sure about the 1D MkIV, but the 1DX and MkII, the 5D MkIII and 5DS/R at the very least.


----------

